# xterm unter gnome

## homerincognito

hallo,

ich bin ein neuer gentoo user und probiere zur zeit einiges mit dem OS aus.

leider habe ich wie andere ein kleines Problem und konnte den fehler bis jetzt nicht finden.

ich habe gnome installiert und möchte ein xterm öffnen.

leider geht das nicht,man sieht kurz das xtermfenster.dies schliest sich aber sofort wieder.

ich habe leider auch keinerlei ansatzpunkte wo ich suchen soll, weil gar nichts darüber in der logdatei drin steht.

hat jemand einen rat für mich was ich ausprobieren könnte ?

danke für eure hilfe

----------

## franzf

Hej!

Wie startest du denn das xterm?

----------

## homerincognito

hi,

ich clicke auf applications -> System Tools -> Xterm

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, schau doch auch mal ob es dazu eventuell einen hilfreichen Ansatz in der  ~/.xsession-errors gibt.

----------

## franzf

xterm.desktop nennt es "XTerm", du schreibst "Xterm" - Schreibfehler? Oder liegt bei dir tatsächlich noch ein anderes .desktop-file rum? (~/.local/share/applications und /usr/share/applications durchsuchen/greppen).

Denn irgendwie sieht das nach nem xterm -e "%s" aus - da schließt sich xterm auch sofort wieder, wenn das command durch ist oder schlicht falsch (was bei Nichtersetzung von "%s" eben zutreffen würde).

Du kannst auch mal nur die "Windows"-Taste drücken und xterm tippen. Dann solltest du neben den Terminal-Icons noch eines mit Zahnrädern sehen (wenn meine Erinnerung nicht komplett getrübt ist) - das ist das blanke "xterm"-executable. Sollte das auch nicht gehen müssen wir weiterschauen.

----------

## homerincognito

Hallo,

erstmal danke für eure Antworten!.

ich hatte nach der "basisinstallation" zuerst xfce4 installiert.Dies habe ich jetzt gelöscht.

in der xsession-errors konnte ich keinen hinweis finden, der mir weiterhelfen könnte.

in /usr/share/applications habe ich eine xterm datei gefunden name ="xterm.desktop"

```

Name=XTerm

#GenericName=Terminal

Comment=standard terminal emulator for the X window system

Exec=xterm

Terminal=false

Type=Application

Encoding=UTF-8

Icon=xterm-color_48x48

Categories=System;TerminalEmulator;"

```

eine 2te mit dem namen  "gnome-terminal"

```

[Desktop Entry]

Name=Terminal

Comment=Use the command line

TryExec=gnome-terminal

Exec=gnome-terminal

Icon=utilities-terminal

Type=Application

X-GNOME-DocPath=gnome-terminal/index.html

X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Bugzilla=GNOME

X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Product=gnome-terminal

X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Component=BugBuddyBugs

X-GNOME-Bugzilla-Version=2.32.1

Categories=GNOME;GTK;Utility;TerminalEmulator;

StartupNotify=true

```

in dem ordner ~/local/share/... was nur eine datei drin "mimeapps.list"

wenn ich die windows-taste drücke passiert bei mir gar nichts .

ich habe heute wieder etwas ausprobiert und es geschafft ein Terminal zu bekommen was "normal" funktioniert.Dies aber nur als root.ich starte es mit gksudo "

```
gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
```

ein su "user" ist leider nicht möglich.

habt ihr noch eine idee was ich ausprobieren könte?

----------

## franzf

 *homerincognito wrote:*   

> wenn ich die windows-taste drücke passiert bei mir gar nichts .

 

Argh... Bin davon ausgegangen, dass du gnome3 verwendest. Gnome2... Das sollte entweder "Alt+F2" oder "Windows+r" sein, ist aber schon lange her...

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe heute wieder etwas ausprobiert und es geschafft ein Terminal zu bekommen was "normal" funktioniert.Dies aber nur als root.ich starte es mit gksudo "
> 
> ```
> gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
> ```
> ...

 

Gibt das wenigstens einen Fehler?

Was mir spontan noch einfallen würde:

```
grep <dein_user_name> /etc/passwd
```

da steht dann ganz am Ende deine Login-shell. Vielleicht ist die nicht installiert  :Wink: 

Bei mir steht da "/bin/zsh"

----------

## homerincognito

hey,

wenn ich ein su "user" gibt es keine Fehlermeldung

```

Jul 27 13:55:30 test sudo:      "user" : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/user ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gnome-terminal

Jul 27 13:55:30 test sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jul 27 13:55:30 test sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

```

ich benutzte als shell die bash /bin/bash und ist vorhanden

wenn ich xterm über alt f2 ausführe habe ich 4 verschiedene "terminals" zur auswahl

1. Root terminal

2. Terminal

3. UXTerm

4. XTerm

das root terminal ist das einzige was funktioniert.

----------

## mv

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit steht in Deiner ~/.bashrc o.ä. etwas, was zum sofortigen Beenden der Shell führt.

Änder doch mal testweise Deine login-Shell auf zsh (und installiere zsh, natürlich) (die ist sowieso besser zu bedienen als bash, wenn Du sie Dir vernünftig konfigurierst  :Wink:  ): Die zsh liest nicht die ~/.bashrc ...

----------

## homerincognito

hey mv,

du hattest recht....

da stand noch exec setxkbmap -model evdev -layout de drin.

ich weiss zwar nicht warum, dass ein problem ist.

aber trotzdem danke

problem solved thx

----------

## mv

 *homerincognito wrote:*   

> exec setxkbmap -model evdev -layout de drin.

 

Mach das "exec" weg...

----------

## musv

Ich hätte vermutlich erst mal probiert, xterm aus z.B. Gnome-Terminal zu starten. Weiß nicht, ob da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erscheinen.

----------

## py-ro

Das exec bewirkt, dass der aktuelle Prozess durch den des hinter exec folgenden ersetzt wird, dadurch wird alles nachfolgende logischerweise nicht mehr ausgeführt.

Py

----------

